# Just returned from Worldmark Depoe Bay Oregon, so many whales !



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 1, 2019)

Amazing amount of whale activity this week. We could be inside our unit and see whales spouting as they came up to breathe, and then see their backs as they dove again. We occasionally got to see a tail (fluke) when they did a deep dive. There are some cliffs a short walk away from the resort that we went to and were able to see the whales underwater from above, very close to shore. We could actually hear them expel through their blow holes. We had friends from Denmark with us who had never seen whales before and they were mesmerized. Below is part of an article explaining why there are gray whales off the Oregon coast in the summer.

*Resident Gray Whales in Summer*
Some gray whales do not continue on to Alaskan waters but stay off the coast of Oregon between June and November. These part-time residents number about 200. About 60 whales are seen repeatedly off the central coast and have been photographed and identified. Of these, about 40 hang out between Lincoln City and Newport each year because that seems to be what the food supply will support.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2019)

That’s so cool! Where do Gray Whales spend their winters? Is it Mexico? Are they males trying to bulk up before breeding season? I know Humpbacks go to Hawaii.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 1, 2019)

Yep, they head to Baja.  We catch a lot of sightings when they pass by SoCal.  There is a small nature reserve near Dana Point with spotting telescopes and people that monitor the marine radios, the tour boat captains all share info on location of passing whales.

http://www.danapoint.org/department...ources/dana-point-headlands-conservation-area



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 1, 2019)

Gray whales have the longest known migration of any mammal. They travel 10,000-12,000 miles round trip every year between their winter calving lagoons in the warm waters of Mexico and their summer feeding grounds in the cold Arctic seas.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 1, 2019)

Dave you beat me to it !


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 1, 2019)

Whales are amazing. We saw the biggest whale from Hyatt Carmel, tons of birds were with the whale.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 1, 2019)

They do eat small schooling fish as well as krill so they force the fish up near the surface, seabirds love them.  Our local pelicans migrate down to Baja with them in the fall.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 1, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Dave you beat me to it !



There, I fixed the duplicate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 1, 2019)

We were at Gleneden for a week in June . We saw whales from the Resort, Depoe Bay, and Rocky Creek State Scenic Viewpoint.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Amazing amount of whale activity this week. We could be inside our unit and see whales spouting as they came up to breathe, and then see their backs as they dove again. We occasionally got to see a tail (fluke) when they did a deep dive. There are some cliffs a short walk away from the resort that we went to and were able to see the whales underwater from above, very close to shore. We could actually hear them expel through their blow holes. We had friends from Denmark with us who had never seen whales before and they were mesmerized. Below is part of an article explaining why there are gray whales off the Oregon coast in the summer.
> 
> *Resident Gray Whales in Summer*
> Some gray whales do not continue on to Alaskan waters but stay off the coast of Oregon between June and November. These part-time residents number about 200. About 60 whales are seen repeatedly off the central coast and have been photographed and identified. Of these, about 40 hang out between Lincoln City and Newport each year because that seems to be what the food supply will support.



We live in Oregon, and Depoe Bay is one of our favorite WorldMark resorts.


----------



## magmue (Sep 2, 2019)

We're at Whale Pointe in Depoe Bay now. Seeing lots of whales from our living room window. But it seems like we spot at least a few every time we come for our every 3 month fractional. 
Agree that it is a lovely resort.


----------

